
Charging a MacBook on the Wrong Side Can Significantly Lower Its Performance - doener
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/309802-charging-a-macbook-on-the-wrong-side-can-significantly-lower-its-performance
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion 3 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22957573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22957573)

~~~
ListeningPie
That thread is hijacked by a Linux discussion. I had scroll to the near bottom
for anything relevant.

------
dirtnugget
"You are charging it wrong"

